# Anyone want to plan for the Spring?



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm an anarchist. I would like to find someone that would like to leave Colorado early to mid april to be in Oakland by Mayday. I've been thumbing before and I can busk like a champ. I'm currently in Grand Junction, but I can travel anywhere to meet up with folks.


----------



## Peanut butter (Sep 26, 2012)

maybe as long as your adventerous, like super pirate adventure time type shit battling monsters and stuff


----------



## Ireen (Dec 27, 2012)

possibly interested


----------



## urchin (Dec 27, 2012)

Peanut butter said:


> maybe as long as your adventerous, like super pirate adventure time type shit battling monsters and stuff



If so I'm up too.


----------



## Sally Tomato (Nov 28, 2013)

I live in Idaho springs, and I'm planning on leaving co in the spring.


----------



## urchin (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a melodica three or four days ago and I write a lot so our many adventures will be cataloged for future generations!


----------



## DystopiaNdream (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey anyone around Moscow Spokane Lewiston Pullman area that want to hop out? Not picky on where


----------

